# Help!!!! Warning light on dash??



## Carlos_12 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone help,

Today ive got a yellow symbol appear on the speedo, its the one next to just below the airbag symbol and its constantly there, anyone got any idea as to what this means as i am unable to find my manual,

Many Thanks
Carl


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Is it an orange triangle inside a circle?

If so, its the engine warning light and could be various issues. You'll need to get it to Audi or anyone with a VAG-COM cable to diagnose the issue.


----------



## Carlos_12 (Jun 20, 2005)

No its not that one although it is orange, i cant really try and explain what it looks like (a bit like a tap) but its under the airbag symbol.

Any other ideas???


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got a blank under my air bag symbol on my 225. Does your manual not show anything? Mine doesn't either - thought it might be for the cruise contol which I havn't got. Sorry... mystery...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carlos_12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone help,
> 
> ...


ESP, ABS??
Did you inadvertantly turn either of them off?


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Engine management warning light......check my post for info, could be a number of things but it seems the engine coolant temp is a popular fault at present :?


----------



## Carlos_12 (Jun 20, 2005)

Im confused :? I thought the engine management warning light was a triangle in a circle?


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Well my light looks a bit like an engine block...sort of. Maybe it depends on model year? Mines 2002.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

First of all has anyone established if the yellow light is within the speedo dial or is part of the DIS display????

If part of the DIS display then yellow is warning NOT critical so can not be water temp. My guess would be the windscreen washer bottle is empty.

If it is inside the speedo dial then my guess would be a traction control (ESP) error. Again being yellow it is a non critical warning. It is probably an ABS/Traction-Control sensor failure and need diagnosis


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Carlos_12 said:


> Im confused :? I thought the engine management warning light was a triangle in a circle?


Thats the esp light.... press the esp button to see it if it aint already lit.

the engine check light could be a number of things, ecu needs scanning to see wats logged.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

> First of all has anyone established if the yellow light is within the speedo dial or is part of the DIS display????


 yes i believe we have.

I think this was covered by Carlos :wink:


> Today ive got a yellow symbol appear on the speedo


EM warning light, yellow is good.
Red is bad.
I've checked again this morning and as you describe Carlos the light is under the words "airbag". Best thing is to get it checked at a dealer or VAG specialist.


----------

